# gfx4all.de?



## f1rsT (1. Juni 2002)

ja.. ich wollte nur mal fragen was mit der site los ist?
war jetzt ne zeit lang nicht on,  und wollte ruf.. und dann kam seite nicht gefunden.
gibts die site nichtmehr? oder wisst ihr genaueres?!
thx


----------



## Flex (1. Juni 2002)

Hm, die wird nochmal überarbeitet, frag mich nicht wieso jetzt nicht mehr das "Redesign" Schild steht, aber eine zeitlang stand es da...


----------



## nils11 (2. Juni 2002)

*also...*

also die seite war ne zeit alng wieder on, dann haben sie den server gewechselt und dabei wohl tollerweise alle daten verloren - so hab ich es verstanden. und eigentlich sollte die seite bald wieder on ein. aber ich glaube nicht, dass die das nochmal so gut wie früher hinkriegen.


----------



## Nino (5. Juli 2002)

Ich frag mich langsam echt ob die über haupt noch Online gehen.
Wie lange soll das noch dauern? =)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Juli 2002)

Tja, echt schade um die Seite, weil sie m. E. wirklich gut war.

Burkhard Mueller hat viele Tuts für die Seite geschrieben und sie auch auf seiner eigenen Seite: 
http://www.neuermarkt24.de/burkhard/


----------



## Nino (16. Juli 2002)

Ok. Danke.
Das wird mich bisschen hinhalten =)


----------

